# 1 Monat alter Teich mit weißem, trüben Wasser



## Steinadler (11. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Weißes trübes Wasser*

Hallo,

ich habe das Thema über die SuFu gefunden und muss es noch mal ansprechen. Ich habe ebenfalls das Problem, dass ich weisses trübes Wasser habe.

 

 

Erst einmal zu den Daten meines Teiches:

Der Teichbau mit Bachlauf (von einem GaLa-Bauer) begann am 01.09.08. Das Wasser (von der Wasserleitung) wurde am 05.09.08 eingefüllt. Das Wasser war nach ca. 2-3 Tagen ziemlich klar. Vom 08.-12.09.08 wurde dann Teicherde in die Flachzonen gefüllt und Unterwasserpflanzen eingesetzt. Dafür wurde wieder Wasser herausgepumpt, so dass die Flachzonen beim Bepflanzen ohne Wasser waren. Dieses wurde nach dem Bepflanzen aus der Zisterne wieder aufgefüllt. Flachzonen und Ufer wurden mit Kies kaschiert, wobei auch Kies in den Teich fiel. Danach war das Wasser milchig, was sich aber nach etwa 3 Wochen langsam änderte. Der Teich hat ein Volumen von ca. 7.500 Litern. Der angeschlossene Bachlauf ist ca. 7 Meter lang und wird von einer Oase Aquamax Eco Pro 16000 versorgt. Da Eltern einer Arbeitskollegin letzte Woche ihren Teich zugeschüttet haben und die Fische (42 Goldfische, Goldorfen usw. - ich kenne mich da leider noch nicht so ganz aus) sonst gestorben wären, wurden diese am 08. und 09.10.08 im Teich eingesetzt. Seitdem ist das Wasser unwahrscheinlich trüb weiss. Bevor die Fische eingesetzt wurden, klarte das Wasser allmählich auf. Genaue Bilder vom Teich und den Fischen findet Ihr auch auf meiner Homepage www.gartenteich.de.ki.

Hier mal die Werte des Wassers, die ich heute Mittag (mit Plättchen) gemessen hatte (in Klammern sind die Werte vom 03.10.08 ohne Fische):
ph-Wert: 7,6-8 (7,6-8)
Karbonathärte: 10-15 (3-6)
Gesamthärte: 7 (7)
Nitrat: 10 (10)
Nitrit: OK (OK)

Ich habe zwar schon einiges hier gelesen, aber so ganz __ blicke ich noch nicht durch.

Deshalb meine Fragen an Euch:
1. Wie sieht es für die Fische aus? (Sind den ganzen Tag nicht zu sehen)
2. Wie bekomme ich das Wasser wieder klar? Sollte ich den Bachlauf einschalten oder lieber auslassen? Sollte ich das Wasser teilweise wechseln?

Vielen Dank schon mal im voraus für Euere Hilfe.

Gruss

Michael


----------



## Annett (12. Okt. 2008)

*AW: 1 Monat alter Teich mit weißem, trüben Wasser*

Hallo Michael.

Ich habe Dir mal ein neues Thema gegönnt, weil in den alten nur wenige lesen und noch weniger schreiben.
Hier für alle, die es interessiert, das alte Thema an das sich Michael angehangen hatte.

Der Besatz ist für die angegebene Literzahl schon ganz schön hoch - eigentlich zu hoch.
Die Goldorfen werden richtig groß..... denen würde ich schon mehr als 7500Liter Schwimmraum zur Verfügung stellen wollen. Vielleicht findest Du im Frühjahr einen Abnehmer mit mehr Platz? 

War denn der eingebrachte Kies gewaschen? Für mich sieht es so aus, als hätte sich da jede Menge Schluff gelöst und schwebt jetzt durch den Teich. Und jeder Flossenschlag + jedes Wühlen der Fische befördert es erneut vom Grund ins Freiwasser. 

Die Wasserwerte, so sie denn stimmen, sind soweit ok.
Ich würde mir an Deiner Stelle aber zumindest für Nitrit und Ammonium/Ammoniak Tröpfchentests kaufen. Die Streifen sind einfach zu ungenau bzw. können das nicht messen.

Du kannst mal versuchen, etwas Wasser langsam durch so ein weißes Filtervlies, wie es z.B. die Firma Eheim für AQ-Filter einbietet laufen zu lassen. Mit etwas Glück bleiben die Schwebteilchen hängen.
Oder wirf mal hier die Suchfunktion mit dem Begriff "Filterfasern" an.


----------



## Joachim (12. Okt. 2008)

*AW: 1 Monat alter Teich mit weißem, trüben Wasser*

Hallo Michael!

Mal gleich noch ne Frage:

Der Teich, an der Strasse - ohne Zaun? Keine Angst, das da ein Kind ran/rein kommen könnte?


----------



## Frank (12. Okt. 2008)

*AW: 1 Monat alter Teich mit weißem, trüben Wasser*

Moin,

@ Joachim

Die Frage hatte ich in dem anderen Thema auch schon gestellt. Das war die u. a. die Antwort:



			
				Steinadler schrieb:
			
		

> @Frank:
> Ein Zaun kommt schon noch mit hin. Der hat aber leider noch Lieferzeit. Er kommt wahrscheinlich November/Dezember. Das mit dem schlafen geht schon. Es gibt ja Schlaftabletten. ...



Ich halte das ebenfalls für ein bisschen "blauäugig". Es muss und sollte ja nichts passieren, aber wenn ...  

@ Steinadler

Im anderen Beitrag wurde dir schon empfohlen mit den Fischen zu warten. Diese hast du nun defintiv zu früh eingesetzt. Im Teich kann sich dieses Jahr nichts mehr entwickeln.
Es wird sich mit Sicherheit noch ein Nitritpeak (Suchfunktion -> Nitritpeak) einstellen. 
Ich denke es wird für die Fische so oder so eher schlecht aussehen. :? 
Ich will dir das ja jetzt nicht ankreiden, du wolltest für die Fische nur das "beste".
Das Verhalten der Eltern deiner Arbeitskollegin finde ich jedoch radikal und Verantwortungslos ... hätte man wirklich nicht bis zum nächsten Frühjahr warten können? 
Wenn sie jahrelange Teichbesitzer waren, hätten sie zumindest das wissen müssen - traurig sowas!

Ich schließe mich Annetts Ausführungen an. Tröpfchentests besorgen und die Wasserwerte genaustens im Auge behalten.
Wenn der Nitritwert ansteigt, kannst du nur mit Wasserwechseln entgegenwirken.
Das einbringen irgendwelcher "Bakterien" wird nichts mehr nützen, da das Wasser einfach schon zu kalt ist.

Die Trübung wird wahrscheinlich dein geringstes Problem sein. 
Sieht zwar unansehnlich aus, weil es eben sofort ins Auge sticht, meistens sind aber die "unsichtbaren" Dinge, wie schlechte Wasserwerte und/oder __ Parasiten, für Teich und Fische gefährlicher.
Ich tippe auch darauf, dass die Steine nicht richtig abgespült wurden und sie diese Trübung verursachen.
Versuch es mal nach Annetts Beschreibung.

Viel Glück!


----------



## Wuzzel (12. Okt. 2008)

*AW: 1 Monat alter Teich mit weißem, trüben Wasser*

Hallo Michael, 
kann mich da nur meinen Vorrednern anschliessen. 
Mit der Rettungsaktion hast Du weder den Fischen noch Dir nen gefallen getan, lediglich der Vorbesitzer hat jetzt ein gutes Gewissen. Hier werden die Probleme nächstes Jahr massiv auftauchen und Pflanzen werden es sehr schwer haben sich bei einem derartigen Besatz zu etablieren. Wenn man derartig überbesetzt, dann nur mit entsprechend bester Filtertechnik... von Filter lese ich bei Dir aber gar nichts !? 


Annetts Vermutung bezüglich des Schluffs bestätigt sich ja schon in der Baubeschreibung wo Du schreibst das es bei Einbringen des Kieses eine Trübung gab. Besser ist es den Kies vorher gut zu waschen. 
Jede Wasserbewegung durch Fische, Bachlauf etc. wird das wieder aufwirbeln, ich schätze allerdings, das das mit der Zeit weniger wird und du eher wegen dem Algenbewachs nichts siehst. 

Bei Fischbesatz würde ich den Bachlauf abschalten über Winter.

Die Lage des Teiches birgt, wie Joachim schon andeutete gewissse Risiken. 
Zum einen Verletzung der Verkehrssicherungspflicht bei unzureichendem Zaun, zum anderen besteht trotz Zaun immer wieder die Gefahr das Leute etwas in den Teich schmeissen (und sei es nur Brot oder Futter). 

Alles in allem eine sehr gelungene Anlage, an der Du ohne oder mit sehr moderatem und richtigen Fischbesatz (z.B.) __ Moderlieschen sicher viel Freude - mit dem jetzigen Besatz eher Probleme bekommen wirst.

Liebe Grüße 
Wolf


----------



## Steinadler (12. Okt. 2008)

*AW: 1 Monat alter Teich mit weißem, trüben Wasser*

Hallo,

Vielen Dank schon mal an alle.

Der Kies war laut GaLa-Bauer gewaschen. Allerdings gibt es halt auch gewaschenen und gewaschenen Kies. Ich hätte ihn vielleicht vorher selbst noch mal waschen sollen.

Ich werde mir mal solche Tröpfchentests besorgen. Kann man da jeden Hersteller nehmen oder gibt es hier Unterschiede?

Ich habe mir auch schon überlegt, einiges Wasser (so vielleicht die Hälfte) abzulassen, die Kieselsteine herauszuholen um sie zu waschen und dann mit Brauchwasser (also nicht aus der Zisterne) wieder aufzufüllen. Was halltet Ihr davon?

Wegen des Filterflieses. Wo sollte es angebracht werden? Ist der Platz, wo der Bachlauf ins Wasser fliest ok wenn dieser läuft?

Wegen des Fischbesatzes: Ursprünglich war ja nur von ca. 30 Fischen die Rede. Nun ja, es sind dann etwas mehr geworden. Wieviel Fische wären denn OK für meine Teichgröße? Filter habe ich keinen, da ich es eigentlich erst mal ohne probieren wollte. Ist im Moment auch noch ein Platzproblem, über das ich mir erst mal Gedanken machen muss, falls ich um einen Filter doch nicht herum komme. Meine Eltern hatten nämlich fast die gleiche Teichgröße mit etwa 25 bis 30 Fischen drin und hatten auch keinen Filter. Sie hatten aber fast klares Wasser, wo auch die Wasserwerte gepasst hatten. Deshalb dachte ich, ich habe das gleiche Glück.

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Steinadler (12. Okt. 2008)

*AW: 1 Monat alter Teich mit weißem, trüben Wasser*



			
				Frank schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> @ Joachim
> 
> ...





Hallo,

um mich ein klein wenig zu rechtfertigen:
Wir haben zwei größere Stücke eines alten Maschendrahtzaunes um einen Großteil des Grundstückes, wo der Teich ist gemacht und den Rest mit mehreren Stricken und Bändern "zugemacht". OK, optimal ist es nicht und uns stört es auch etwas, dass der Zaun leider so eine lange Lieferzeit hat. Und ganz ehrlich. Ein richtiger Zaun wäre uns natürlich schon viel lieber.

Gruss

Michael


----------



## Annett (12. Okt. 2008)

*AW: 1 Monat alter Teich mit weißem, trüben Wasser*

Hallo Michael,

ein Teich mit Fischen und ohne Filter setzt drei Sachen voraus.
-moderater Besatz (davon bist Du m.M. nach leider weit entfernt.. ich würde sagen 10 Goldis sind da zu Beginn schon das Maximum)
-optimaler Bodengrund als Besiedlungsfläche für die Bakterien (ich hätte einen feinen Kies oder Sand genommen)
-Pflanzen, Pflanzen und nochmal Pflanzen (vor allem Unterwasserpflanzen wie __ Hornkraut, __ Wasserpest und __ Tausendblatt, sofern die Fische sie leben lassen)

Wie hört der Teichrand denn unter den Steinen auf? Hast Du da mal ne Skizze?

Das Filtervlies würde ich versuchsweise direkt am Schlauchauslauf platzieren. 
Waschaktionen würde ich zu dieser Jahreszeit unterlassen. Das ist weder gut für Dich, noch für die Fische.


Tropfentest am besten von der Firma JBL nehmen. Sie werden hier sehr oft empfohlen und sind in der Abstufung (Nitrit) genauer als einige andere....

Ich hoffe, das hilft Dir erstmal weiter.

P.S.: Hast Du mal nach "Filterfasern" gesucht? Ich würde die Empfehlung von "wp-3d" ausprobieren.


----------



## Steinadler (15. Okt. 2008)

*AW: 1 Monat alter Teich mit weißem, trüben Wasser*

Hallo,

So, ich habe mir jetzt mal von JBL das TestLab besorgt und werde heute Abend mal einen Wassertest machen und dann hier berichten.

@Annett
Meinst Du die Kapillarsperre wegen Bodeneintrag in den Gartenteich? Ich denke da ist alles in Ordnung, weil der Teich ohne Bachlauf auch kein Wasser verliert. Wenn der Bachlauf an ist, denke ich aber schon. Das muss ich nochmal genau kontrollieren. Genaue Bilder vom Bau sind unter www.gartenteich.de.ki zu sehen.

Nach Filterfasern habe ich mal geschaut. Ich habe mir auch von Eheim 3 weisse Filtervliese gekauft und versuche mal zu filtern. Das Model von "wp-3d" habe ich mir mal angeschaut. Was ist das für grünes Material, was er da hat?

Sorry für meine manchmal dummen Fragen, aber ich bin noch ein Newbie in diesen Sachen (ich habe zwar schon mit meinem Vater einen kleinen Teich selbst gebaut, aber ich denke auch mit dementsprechend vielen Fehlern).

Gruss

Michael


----------



## Annett (15. Okt. 2008)

*AW: 1 Monat alter Teich mit weißem, trüben Wasser*

Hallo Michael,


> Meinst Du die Kapillarsperre wegen Bodeneintrag in den Gartenteich?


ja genau das meinte ich.
Hab gerade nochmal auf Deiner HP geschaut. Also gaanz optimal ist es mit diesem "Folie über eine Rasenkante ziehen und dann Erdreich und Kies anfüllen/drauf kippen" nicht gemacht, aber vorerst wird es so gehen. Probleme bekommst Du erst, wenn Pflanzenwurzeln Richtung Teich wachsen und damit einen immer größeren Docht bilden. 
Für mein Empfinden ist übrigens die Zone für die Sumpfpflanzen (die flachste also) zu schmal geraten. Genau dafür gibt es doch die meisten und auch attraktivsten Pflanzen. 

Habt Ihr im Bereich des Bachlaufs die Folie kleben müssen? Das könnte ein Grund für eine Undichtigkeit sein. 

Bezüglich der Fasern mußt Du mal bei Simon oder Werner (wp-3d) anfragen (PNs funktionieren dafür ausgezeichnet).
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/15926/page-6
Hier wurde von Simon eine Bezugsquelle genannt.

Bin gespannt auf die Wasserwerte.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (15. Okt. 2008)

*AW: 1 Monat alter Teich mit weißem, trüben Wasser*

Hallo,..

soweit passt der Entwurf aber zum Grundstück ganz gut.,.. 

Was den Kies angeht (ausser den bereits gemachten Anmerkungen),
Zitat:"Damit das Wasser nicht aus dem Teich "herausgezogen" wird, wurden als Rand Beetsteinkanten herumgemauert"

=> in der Draufsicht nicht genau zu erkennen, Frage:
Wenn es doll regnet,.. verschwindet das Wasser von draussen,.. VOR der Kannte, oder besteht vielleicht die Gefahr (bei der Menge Kies die auch
neben dem Teich liegt) dass das Oberflächenwasser IN den Teich fliesst?

Bei meinem neuem Teich ist das Wasser durch Schwebestoffe auch noch recht trübe, werde das Wasser einfach "provisorisch" durch ein 330er Vlies laufen lassen (al´a Kaffeefilter)

mfG.


----------



## Steinadler (15. Okt. 2008)

*AW: 1 Monat alter Teich mit weißem, trüben Wasser*

Hallo,

@Annett
ja, die Folie wurde im Bachlauf verschweisst. Das letzte Mal, als der Bachlauf undicht war, war es allerdings an den Seitenwänden, dass diese zu niedrig waren. Vielleicht besteht ja hier immer noch an einer kleinen Stelle das Problem. Ich will es aber erst einmal beobachten, bevor ich es bei meinem GaLa-Bauer reklamieren. Wäre dumm, wenn dem nicht so wäre und der Wasserverlust durch meine Schuld (Nebler, Lichtexperimente, usw.) passiert wäre.

@Vespabesitzer
erst einmal Vielen Dank.
Das mit dem Wasser bei starkem Regen muss ich ehrlich gesagt erst einmal beobachten. Da habe ich noch gar nicht so drauf gemerkt. Der Kies neben dem Teich ist nur etwa 2-4 cm dick gelegt. Darunter ist eine wasserdurchlässige Pflanzmatte (ich hoffe, man nennt es auch so) und darunter Sand. Wobei der Sand einigermassen bündig mit der Oberkante der Beetkanten ist. Einen Docht bildet es meiner Meinung nach aber nicht, da ohne Bachlauf der Wasserverlust normal ist. Beim Dochteffekt wäre er meiner Meinung nach sehr viel höher.

Gruss

Michael


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (15. Okt. 2008)

*AW: 1 Monat alter Teich mit weißem, trüben Wasser*

und den Teich in nem gewissen maße ausschöppen und mit frischem leitungswasser füllen magst du nicht mal machen ?

ich hab damals den kies gewaschen, bei ca. 3tonnen Kies kamen da so 2 speißfässer voll schlamm zusammen


----------



## Steinadler (15. Okt. 2008)

*AW: 1 Monat alter Teich mit weißem, trüben Wasser*



			
				69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:
			
		

> und den Teich in nem gewissen maße ausschöppen und mit frischem leitungswasser füllen magst du nicht mal machen ?
> 
> ich hab damals den kies gewaschen, bei ca. 3tonnen Kies kamen da so 2 speißfässer voll schlamm zusammen




Hallo Ralf,

doch das hatten meine Frau und ich uns auch schon überlegt. Einige hier haben aber gemeint, dass es weder für mich noch für die Fische gut ist. Ich nehme mal an, weil es schon zu spät ist und die Fische schon langsam in die Winterpause gehen. Sollte ich dann auch gleich die nach unten gerutschte Teicherde mit rausnehmen oder für die Fische lieber drin lassen? Ich denke nämlich, dass dies die weissen Stoffe sind, die beim gründeln immer wieder aufgewühlt werden.

Gruss

Michael


----------



## Steinadler (15. Okt. 2008)

*AW: 1 Monat alter Teich mit weißem, trüben Wasser*

Hallo,

so hier mal die Wasserwerte, die ich mit JBL TestLab Tröpfchentest bekommen habe:

Uhrzeit: 16.35 bis 17:35
Wassertemperatur: 14°C

KH: 8
pH (bei 3-10er Messung): 8
pH (bei 6-7,6er Messung): über 7,6 (leider nicht messbar)
GH: 8
NH4: 0
NO2: 0
NO3: 0-1
PO4: 0-0,25
Fe: 0
CO2: 3-5 (aus der beiliegenden Tabelle abgelesen)

Ich hoffe, ich habe die Tests richtig gemacht.  War das erste Mal für mich, dass ich mit Tröpfchentests gearbeitet habe. Manchmal war es etwas schwer abzulesen, deshalb habe ich mal lieber 2 Werte angegeben.

Der Bachlauf war seit etwa 1-2 Tagen aus.

So wie ich es als Laie (Chemie war leider nicht gerade mein Schulfach damals  ) sehe, ist der Phosphat an der Grenze und Kohlendioxid zu wenig.

Sollte ich deshalb einen Teil-Wasserwechsel in Betracht ziehen, um die Phosphatwerte herunterzubekommen?

Soll der Bachlauf aus bleiben, um wenig Wasserbewegung zu haben, damit der Kohlendioxidwert nach oben geht?

Vielen Dank schon mal für Euere Hilfen.

Gruss

Michael


----------



## Echinopsis (15. Okt. 2008)

*AW: 1 Monat alter Teich mit weißem, trüben Wasser*

hallo,

wie groß/ bzw alt sind denn deine Goldfische? Woher hast du sie? Mal aus Interesse gefragt  

Viele liebe Grüße von
Tizian


----------



## Steinadler (16. Okt. 2008)

*AW: 1 Monat alter Teich mit weißem, trüben Wasser*



			
				Teichfreund08 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> 
> wie groß/ bzw alt sind denn deine Goldfische? Woher hast du sie? Mal aus Interesse gefragt
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Tizian,

wie alt sie sind, weiss ich leider nicht. Ich habe sie von den Eltern einer Arbeitskollegin bekommen, die ihren (ca. 10 Jahre alten) Gartenteich zugeschüttet haben. Als Grösse würde ich mal sagen, dass sie zwischen 6 und 10 cm sind. Drei davon erreichen allerdings bestimmt die 15 bis 18 cm Marke. Ich habe sie nicht gemessen, als ich sie in den Teich gegeben habe. Bilder von den Fischen findest Du aber unter www.gartenteich.de.ki.

Gruss

Michael


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (16. Okt. 2008)

*AW: 1 Monat alter Teich mit weißem, trüben Wasser*

Hallo Michael,

ich hab auf deine HP soeben gelesen das Du 42 Fische drinn hast, meiner Meinung nach sind da zu viele für 7.500 L - ich denke du solltest min. die Hälfte davon verschenken. aber das wurde dir ja schon angeraten.

dann hab ich gar keinen filter gesehen ? sobald fische drinn sind ist dieser ein muss - oder hast du einen ?
 ... eigentlich sollte vor einem fischbesatzt der filter schonmal 1 monat laufen


ein Teilwasserwechsel geht, aber wenn du das schlammzeuch nicht mit einem filter rausfilter kannst kommst du auch mit einem teilwasserwechsel nicht weiter. 

ein teichschlammsauger nimmt sicher auch einiges raus, aber die feinen schmutzstoffe gehen durch den filterbeute wieder in den teich (ist zumindest bei meinem Pondovac so) ... also ob das dann so den Erfolg bringt  

also sehe ich nur diese Möglichkeit - bau dir so schnell wie möglich einen Filter selber und mach deinen teich möglichst noch vor dem winter klar

ich glaub dass diese extreme schlammbrühe auf dauer nicht gut für deine fische sein kann ... dies geht sicher ganz schön auf die kiemen

also wie gehts weiter ?


----------



## Annett (16. Okt. 2008)

*AW: 1 Monat alter Teich mit weißem, trüben Wasser*

Hallo Michael,

die Werte sind soweit i.O.
Der erhöhte Phosphatwert kommt entweder vom Fischfutter oder direkt aus dem Leitungswasser (Befüllwasser?).
Miss doch mal diesen Wert im Befüllwasser. 
Am CO2 kannst Du so erstmal eh nicht ändern, der er vom pH und Kh abhängt. http://www.deters-ing.de/Wasser/co2.htm
Daher bringen Wasserwechsel diesbezüglich nichts.

Du schreibst was von Teicherde? Hast Du wirklich säckeweise schwärzliche TEICHERDE in den Teich gegeben? :?
Die enthält massig Nährstoffe - das ist zwar gut für die Pflanzen, aber leider noch viel besser für die nächsten Algengenerationen. 
Wenn Du also wirklich über ein Abpumpen etc. nachdenkst, dann versuch dabei soviel Teicherde wie möglich zu entfernen. Den Rest dann gut mit Sand und Kies abdecken, damit nur die Wurzeln Deiner Pflanzen davon zehren können.

Unter dem Suchwort "Teicherde" wirst Du im Forum förmlich erschlagen.
Hier mal drei Links dazu: 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/17787
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/16722
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/16672
Wie immer: 10 Leute, 11 bis 15 Meinungen.


----------



## Steinadler (16. Okt. 2008)

*AW: 1 Monat alter Teich mit weißem, trüben Wasser*

Hallo,

@Ralf,
Das mit dem Fische verschenken ist im Moment gar nicht so einfach, da mir im Moment niemand einfällt der einen Teich hat, der nicht auch überbesetzt ist.

Nein, einen Filter habe ich nicht. Wie schon mal beschrieben, wollte ich es eigentlich ohne ausprobieren. Meine Mutter hatte bei ungefährer Teichgrösse und Fischbesatz auch keinen und hatte immer klares Wasser. Laut den Teststreifen hat das Wasser auch immer gepasst. Ich schreibe es in der Vergangenheit, weil das Haus mit Teich vor einigen Monaten verkauft wurde. Deshalb dachte ich, ich habe das gleiche Glück. Sollte ich aber wirklich nicht um einen Filter herumkommen, muss ich mir erst mal einen Platz suchen wo er hin kann. Welchen würdest Du mir den raten?


@Annett,
Also gefüttert habe ich die Fische nur einmal ganz wenig. Das haben sie aber nicht gefressen und ich habe es mit dem Kescher wieder herausgefischt.

Als Befüllwasser habe ich teilweise Leitungswasser und teilweise Zisternenwasser genommen. Ist auf der selben Leitung und ich vergesse im Keller die Pumpe immer von Zisterne auf Brauchwasser umzustellen bevor ich befülle.

Die Teicherde, die der GaLa-Bauer genommen hat war nicht in Säcken und auch nicht schwarz. Es ist so ein helles Gemisch, so Art cremefarbig. Genaueres müsste ich aber beim GaLa-Bauer befragen.


Gruss

Michael


----------



## Vespabesitzer (16. Okt. 2008)

*AW: 1 Monat alter Teich mit weißem, trüben Wasser*

hmmm... habe selbst eigene Fische nur im "Miniteich",..

Solange das Wasser nicht unter 7grad gekommen ist (wegen der Verdauung der Fische) habe ich auch gefüttert,..  (keine Kois, kleine Goldfische)

Bei dir sind ja noch sehrwenig Pflanzen IM Teich,.. und Algenlutschen können Sie ja eigentlich auch nicht..
Hat dein "Fischspender" (der dein Teich zugekippt hat),.. nicht auch noch ein paar Pflanzen für dich (für die Fische).

Was den Filter angeht, ist das hier im Forum so eine Wissenschaft für sich,..
(die Frage ist, wenn du nicht selber bauen willst/kannst, was darf es dann kosten).

mfG. Micha


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (16. Okt. 2008)

*AW: 1 Monat alter Teich mit weißem, trüben Wasser*



> Das mit dem Fische verschenken ist im Moment gar nicht so einfach, da mir im Moment niemand einfällt der einen Teich hat, der nicht auch überbesetzt ist.


 - hier schlag ich vor das du es mal hier ins Forum unter die Rubrik *Biete* reinsetzt - vielleicht gibts ja doch jemanden der noch wleche nehmen kann - schreib in die Textzeile *verschenke Fische zur Selbstabholung im Umrkeis 96052*

vielleicht hats du ja erfolg

Das die Wasserwerte stabil waren ohne einen Filter aber mit Fischen kann ich mir bei einem *kleinen* Teich gar nicht vorstellen. War da wirklich kein Nitrit nachweisbar ?

Du musst das mal so sehen, ein Filter ist nicht nur dafür da das das Wasser klar wird (also der mechanische Reinigungsteil des Filters) sondern auch das die Wasserwerte (Nitrat / Nitrit usw.) ok bleiben (also der mechanische Reinigungsteil des Filters).

Insofern ist meines Erachtens ein Filter bei einem kleinen Teich mit Fischbesatz aus diesen beiden Komponenten notwendig.

Schade das du bei deinem Teichbau keinen Bodenabfluss mit eingeplant hast - sonst hättest Du einen Schwerkraftfilter bauen können.

Es gibt ja mehrere Selbstbauvarianten als gepumte Version - kannst dich ja mal in der Eigenbauecke umsehen. Wo du diesen dann hinbaust hängt natürlich von deinem gewählten Eigenbaufilter + Geschmack ab.


----------



## Eugen (16. Okt. 2008)

*AW: 1 Monat alter Teich mit weißem, trüben Wasser*

Hi Ralf,

jetzt mach den Michael mal nicht wuschig 
Bamberger sind Oberfranken, und die sind eigentlich ein ruhiges,besonnenes Völkchen.
Um Nitrat abzubauen braucht man nicht zwangsläufig einen Filter.
Bei mir wird mit Leitungswasser ( 50mg/l NO3 ) nachgefüllt und es ist in meinem Teich kein Nitrat nachweisbar.
Die Pflanzen machens 
Ausserdem ist es jetzt eh zu spät für irgendwelche hektischen Aktionen.

Ich vermute,dass die milchige Färbung von feinsten Substratteilchen herrührt.

Das sieht zwar immo nicht schön aus, wird sich in den nächsten Monaten aber geben.
Ein Phosphatgehalt von 0-0,25 mg/l ist noch nicht überhöht und stammt sicherlich vom Befüllen.
Wenn im Frühjahr die Pflanzen zu wachsen beginnen, wird sich das alles schnell geben.

Also keinen Panik, in Bamberg beginnt jetzt die "Bockzeit" 
Hopfen soll ja beruhigend wirken.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (16. Okt. 2008)

*AW: 1 Monat alter Teich mit weißem, trüben Wasser*

na denn  

gib auch den Fischen ein Böcklein ab  


dann mach mal wie du halt möchtest  + Viel Erfolg


----------



## Steinadler (16. Okt. 2008)

*AW: 1 Monat alter Teich mit weißem, trüben Wasser*



			
				69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:
			
		

> na denn
> 
> gib auch den Fischen ein Böcklein ab


 
Na gut. Dann werde ich am Wochenende das fehlende Wasser mal mit Bockbier nachfüllen. on 

Gruss

Michael


----------



## Eugen (16. Okt. 2008)

*AW: 1 Monat alter Teich mit weißem, trüben Wasser*

Hallo Michael,

aber höchstens mit Mahrbock.
Keinesfalls den vom Spezial oder Schlenkerla   

Denn, denke an Coolio :
Rauch im Teich ist NOGO für die Fische.  



			
				Steinadler schrieb:
			
		

> Na gut. Dann werde ich am Wochenende das fehlende Wasser mal mit Bockbier nachfüllen. on



Ich koomme !!


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (16. Okt. 2008)

*AW: 1 Monat alter Teich mit weißem, trüben Wasser*

hmmmm, ich freu mich schon auf den Mai

da gibts bei uns wieder Maibock und Urbock....




...und warum kommt die Ziege nicht zum Heiraten .....


sie hat keinen Bock


----------



## jochen (16. Okt. 2008)

*AW: 1 Monat alter Teich mit weißem, trüben Wasser*

Hallo Eugen,

Ich will mich ja nicht in das wundervolle Thema fränkisches Bier einmischen... 

aber, stimmt das wirklich?



			
				Eugen schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir wird mit Leitungswasser ( 50mg/l NO3 ) nachgefüllt



Das wäre absolut grenzwertig,
bekommt ihr von eurer Wasseversorgung Leitungswasser mit 50mg/ltr Nitrat eingeleitet?

Eure Quellen sind aber etwas tiefer im Nitratgehalt, zumindest laut Werte des Wasserwerkes der Stadt, oder hängst du an einer anderen Quelle?

Doch selbst, wenn die Werte in der Leitung sind, wie auf der Tabelle zu erkennen,
ist das mal wieder ein Beweis dafür, das Pflanzen, doch ne Menge Nitrat entsorgen...


----------



## Eugen (16. Okt. 2008)

*AW: 1 Monat alter Teich mit weißem, trüben Wasser*

Hi Jochen,

das Wasser aus dem Aalbachtalbrunnen wird mit ca. 40 mg eingespeist.
Es gibt jährlich eine Warnung,dass man dieses Wasser nicht zur Herstellung von Säuglingsnahrung verwenden soll.
Bei Tests mit JBL oder auch mittels titrimetr. Bestimmung bin ich jedesmal zw. 45 und 50 mg gekommen. (dass 50mg der Grenzwert ist,ist mir bekannt)
Das sind die Spätfolgen eines intensiven Weinanbaus in Franken.
In Wertheim gab es sogar schon eine Bürgerinitiative deswegen.
Auch die GH von 22 - 23° wird nur durch Beimischung von Bodenseewasser erreicht.


----------



## jochen (16. Okt. 2008)

*AW: 1 Monat alter Teich mit weißem, trüben Wasser*

Hi Eugen,

Danke für die schnelle Antwort... 

Wenn ich solche Werte lese bekomme ich immer das Kribbeln...ist wohl ne Berufskrankheit... 

Da hat euer Wassermeister aber schwer zu kämpfen,

grabt nen Tunnel und zapft bei der FWO an... in diesen Falle hättest du gleich Platz im Tunnel für ne Bierpipeline


----------



## Echinopsis (16. Okt. 2008)

*AW: 1 Monat alter Teich mit weißem, trüben Wasser*

Hallo Michael,

die Goldfische sind wirklich sehr schön. Tolle Färbungen und eine schöne Größe.

Viele liebe Grüße von
Tizian


----------



## Steinadler (18. Okt. 2008)

*AW: 1 Monat alter Teich mit weißem, trüben Wasser*

Hallo,

nachdem ja einige schreiben, einen Teichwasserwechsel durch zu führen, andere wiederum davon abraten, ist es schwierig das richtige zu machen. Meine Frau und ich haben uns entschlossen (sofern das Wetter nächste Woche mitspielt) einen Teil des Wasser abzulassen und den Kies und die heruntergerutschte Teicherde herauszuholen. Dann werden wir gleich noch die linke Seite der Flachzone, die nur profisorisch gegen das herabrutschen der Teicherde gesichert wurde mit grösseren Kinsköpfchen auslegen. Der Kies wird dann erst einmal sehr gründlich gewaschen, bevor er wieder an und in den Teich kommt.

@Annett
Du hast im Beitrag 8 oben geschrieben, dass der optimale Bodengrund feiner Kies oder Sand wäre. Welche Körnung ist da ideal (nicht dass wieder alles aufgewirbelt wird und ich wieder eine Drübung bekomme).


Im Moment teste ich mit dem befüllten Plastikeimer im Teich (habe ich hier in einem Beitrag gelesen) und einen laufenden Bachlauf, ob der Teich Wasser verliert.

Gruss

Michael


----------



## Annett (19. Okt. 2008)

*AW: 1 Monat alter Teich mit weißem, trüben Wasser*

Hallo Michael,

Du möchtest nur noch wenige Trübungen, d.h. das Substrat sollte gut gewaschen und möglichst ohne den Feinanteil = 0mm sein.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/6499/?q=kies
Den Beitrag fand ich ganz interessant. Ich denke, mit einer Körnung von ca. 2 bis max. 10mm (bei Goldfischen eher etwas kleiner) solltest Du auf der sicheren Seite sein.
Filter und Pumpe würde ich trotzdem dringend empfehlen, damit der von den Fischen beim Gründeln aufgewühlte Dreck aus dem Teich kommt.
Denn Absaugen mit einem Schlammsauger kommt mit solch einem Bodengrund nicht mehr so richtig in Frage. Dieser wäre mit "draußen".

Im alten Teich hatte ich groben Kies, den wir per hand nachgewaschen hatten. Trübungen gab es keine, dafür fühlten sich die Algen auf dem Subtrat recht wohl, denn in den Hohlräumen lagerte sich der Mulm ab. 
Im neuen Teich, der allerdings bisher ohne Fische geplant ist, liegt ein Sand mit Lehmanteil = Verlegesand/Füllsand.
Bei jedem Schritt im Teich wirbelt es sofort den Lehmanteil auf. Einen Tag später hat sich das zwar wieder abgesetzt, aber Fische wühlen ständig..... daher - lieber ein Substrat ohne Feinanteil und Lehm lieber nur gezielt an den Pflanzenwurzeln einsetzen.


----------



## Steinadler (19. Okt. 2008)

*AW: 1 Monat alter Teich mit weißem, trüben Wasser*

Hallo Annett,

den von Dir genannten Beitrag habe ich gelesen. Ist recht interessant. Ich werde dann doch lieber den kompletten Kies herausnehmen und den von Dir vorgeschlagenen Kies 2-max. 10 mm (wahrscheinlich auch kleiner) für den Grund nehmen. Sollte unter dem Kies noch etwas drunter (evtl. ein Schutz für die Folie?) oder ist der nicht zu spitz. Ein weisses Schutzvlies vom letzten Teichbau wäre noch da. Kann da eigentlich jeder feine Kies genommen werden?

Wegen eines Filters: Welchen sollte ich für meine Teichgröße nehmen? 

Versuche nächste Woche beim Bau (hoffentlich spielt das Wetter abends mit) mal auf Goldfischfang gehen.

Gruss

Michael


----------



## Vespabesitzer (19. Okt. 2008)

*AW: 1 Monat alter Teich mit weißem, trüben Wasser*



			
				Steinadler schrieb:
			
		

> Wegen eines Filters: Welchen sollte ich für meine Teichgröße nehmen?



um es vor vorneherein noch etas einzuschrenken,.. was darf er kosten ??


----------



## Steinadler (20. Okt. 2008)

*AW: 1 Monat alter Teich mit weißem, trüben Wasser*



			
				Vespabesitzer schrieb:
			
		

> um es vor vorneherein noch etas einzuschrenken,.. was darf er kosten ??


 
Hallo Micha,

na am besten gar nichts.  

Nein, Spass beiseide. Mir hat ein Händler einen Oase Biotec 18 mit UVC Bitron 55C  für ich denke EUR 1.200,00 vorgeschlagen. Aber mal ehrlich. Muss es so etwas grosses und teueres sein? Mein Problem ist im Moment nämlich auch noch die (unsichtbare) Unterbringung im Garten. Deshalb am besten so klein wie möglich. Geldmässig sollte es aber im Verhältnis liegen. Als Pumpe habe ich ja, wie bereits erwähnt, eine Oase Aquamax Eco Pro 16000. Diese Pumpe hat einen zweiten Anschluss und sollte auch genügend Leistung haben. Ob ich allerdings den Filter zwischen Pumpe und dem Bachlauf einbinden kann muss ich mir erst noch mal ansehen, da das Rohr für den Bachlauf ja unter dem Bachlauf verläuft.

Gruss

Michael


----------



## Vespabesitzer (20. Okt. 2008)

*AW: 1 Monat alter Teich mit weißem, trüben Wasser*



			
				Steinadler schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Micha,
> 
> na am besten gar nichts.
> 
> Nein, Spass beiseide. Mir hat ein Händler einen Oase Biotec 18 mit UVC Bitron 55C  für ich denke EUR 1.200,00 vorgeschlagen.



Für einen Fertigfilter hätte ich auch den u.a. in Erwägung gezogen,..
allerdings nicht mit UVC (würde ich eh ersteinmal ohne probieren,.. ohne Algen und keine Pflanzen haben deine Fischis ja überhauptnix zum mampfen).

Den Oase Biotec 18 Screenmatic mit Siebtechnologie kriegt man für 599.
Die Pumpe hast du ja schon,..

mfG. Micha
PS: so, jetzt werden bestimmt x-Vorschläge  folgen, welche Filter man für 500Euro besser kaufen sollte..


----------



## Annett (20. Okt. 2008)

*AW: 1 Monat alter Teich mit weißem, trüben Wasser*

Moin,

also ob hier Vorschläge zur Technik folgen wird sich noch zeigen... falls nicht, nochmal im Eigenbau-Bereich blättern oder fragen. 

@Michael
Ich hatte es hoffentlich schon wo anders geschrieben. So eine riesen Aktion, von wegen allen Kies raus und ersetzen, würde ich an Deiner Stelle ins späte Frühjahr verschieben, wenn die Wassertemperaturen über 15°C liegen.
Du tust Dir und vor allem den Fischen jetzt keinen Gefallen....

Mit dem Filter sehe ich ein ähnliches Problem. 
Bei spätestens 4°C sollte man gepumpte und ungedämmte Filter abschalten, damit der Teich nicht weiter auskühlt und der Filter nicht irgendwann einfriert + platzt.
Bis ein nagelneuer Filter richtig eingelaufen ist, vergehen mind. 3 Wochen. Bei so einem neuen Teich eher 4 oder noch mehr.
Während dessen hast Du sehr wahrs. wieder mit erhöhten Nitritwerten zu kämpfen.... was wiederholte Wasserwechsel bedeutet.
D.h., der Filter arbeitet erst Ende November so, wie er es sollte.
Und da bauen zumindest wir unseren Biotec spätestens ab. :? 

Daher mein Vorschlag:
Versuch die Fische jetzt so gut wie möglich über den Winter zu bringen, miss regelmäßig die wichtigen Wasserwerte, sodass Du zeitnah gegensteuern kannst und vertage die Aktionen aufs kommende Jahr. :beeten 
Bis dahin bleibt genug Zeit für die Planung der Filterung und Abänderung des Randbereiches.

P.S.: Für runde, kleine Kiesel auf einer 1mm starken Folie braucht man nicht unbedingt einen Folienschutz. Sind die Kiesel spitz, würde ich sie schon wegen der späteren Verletzungsgefahr für die Fische nicht einsetzen.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (20. Okt. 2008)

*AW: 1 Monat alter Teich mit weißem, trüben Wasser*

also ich hab ebenfalls einen 7.500 L Teich.

es kommt wirklich drauf an wieviel Fisch du halten möchtest, je mehr - desto höher die laufenden Filterkosten

ich habe folgendes festgestellt

Feritigfilter:
O*ase und vergleichbare kleine Durchlauffilter haben:
- hohe Anschaffungskosten
- ein kleines Filtermedium, daher öftere Reinigung erfoderlich
- daher große Pumpenstärke und somit höhere laufende Kosten
- größer UVC um die durch die Pumpe erzeugte Wassermasse durchschleusen zu können
- nicht so gute Filterung durch das *durchschießen* des Wassers
- meinst unzureichende Biologische Reinigung
- kein Notüberlauf bei Undichtigkeiten - dann läuft der Teich leer wenn man grad am arbeiten ist ...
- positiver Punkt: ist das sie halt sehr klein und unauffällig sind

selbstgebaute Filter
- niedrige bis mittlere Anschaffungskosten
- großes Filtermedium, daher seltene Reinigung erfoderlich
- kleinere Pumpenstärke möglich und somit niedrigere laufende Kosten
- kleine, aber an die Teichgröße + Pumpe und Besatzt erfolderliche UVC möglich somit wieder niedrigere Kosten (auch bei der jährlich zu erneuernden UVC Lampe)
- gute Filterung durch das *langsame durchfließen* des Wassers
- sehr gut umsetztbare Biologische Reinigung
- Notüberlauf bauar um bei Undichtigkeiten kein Problem zu haben das der Teich leer läuft wenn man grad am arbeiten ist ...
- negativer Punkt: ist das sie halt sehr groß und auffällig sind (aber sicher kann man die auch hinter Hecken / Sträuchern us. verdecken)


----------



## Steinadler (21. Okt. 2008)

*AW: 1 Monat alter Teich mit weißem, trüben Wasser*

Hallo,

meine Frau und ich haben uns nun endgültig entschieden. Die ganze Prozedur findet nächstes Jahr statt und dann wird es richtig gemacht. Jetzt wäre es auch nur etwas halbherziges, da es ja leider nur nach Feierabend (solange es noch einigermassen hell ist) erfolgen kann. Die vielen Fische werden wir nun auch drin lassen und erst nächstes Jahr nach einem neuen Besitzer Ausschau halten. Wir hoffen, dass die Fische es uns danken und alle überleben.  

Gruss

Michael


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (21. Okt. 2008)

*AW: 1 Monat alter Teich mit weißem, trüben Wasser*

na dann viel Erfolg !

Zur Körnung am Teichgrund wollt ich noch schnell was sagen, ich persönlich habe erst 8-15er aufgebracht und dann 50/150 er und 30/50 er dazwischen.

Wenn du späte klares Wasser haben wirst, kommen evtl. Fadenalgen - wenn du diese dann abfischst und nur kleine Substratkörnung hast - wirst du einige kleine Steine mit rausangeln - deswegen mag ich lieber die größeren Steine. Da können sich auch alle möglichen Kleintiere gut drunter verkriechen (z.B. __ Gelbrandkäfer mögen das sehr)

anbei mal ein Bild, ich hoffe du kannst die großen steine sehen


----------



## Steinadler (21. Okt. 2008)

*AW: 1 Monat alter Teich mit weißem, trüben Wasser*

Hallo Ralf,

Vielen Dank für den Hinweis. Hatte Annett so ähnlich auch schon geschrieben. Ich kann mir über den Winter ja überlegen, wie ich es nächstes Jahr machen.

Gruss

Michael


----------

